# New to beekeeping in North Dakota



## kristybee (Jun 16, 2015)

I want to introduce myself to the forum and ask if there are any people with experience around my area. I am hoping to build a "support system" as I am planning on having my first hive in the spring of 2016 and would like it to be as successful as possible. I live in the Fargo, ND area and although we are the biggest state producer of bees I am finding it very difficult to obtain a lot of local information. Thanks for any help!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas kristybee and good luck finding the support you're looking for! It sounds like you've got a good plan. If I may offer a tiny bit of advice, please consider starting with two hives, if at all possible. Having more than one hive can be invaluable when you run into issues.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Search the threads for state bee organizations for North Dakota. They can tell you if there's a local bee club close by. Good luck and ditto on the two hives.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kristy!


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome to beekeeping!
The "Fargo-Moorhead-West Fargo-Kindred" area does not yet have a beekeeping club, but we are trying to get it going. There is a local Facebook group named "Bedazzled" that includes beekeeper-oriented individuals from the 3-state area. It is not a public group so as to avoid being over-run by web-oriented sales junk, so merely request joining and I am confident you will be approved. The administrator is the individual encouraging creation of a local club; you are the type of person he is trying to attract as members.
I started beekeeping in 2014, and did not find this local opportunity until 3 months ago. We are going to have an observation hive, and displays promoting beekeeping at the July 7-12 Red River Valley Fair that your help would be appreciated. We have accessed Bayer's Feed A Bee program to secure pollinator seed packets for 5,000 youngsters, and also, we will display equipment along with videos and brochures from the Vitamin Bee educational programs promoting healthy living, starting young. We welcome you to a very interesting hobby, highly addictive!


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

I misspelled "Beedazzled". Sorry!


----------



## MonkeyMcBean (Mar 1, 2017)

Did your bees survive this far? We had a fairly mild winter this year. When do you plan to do your spring inspection?


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

Will wait to open up the hives until 55 Fahrenheit is achieved. I have seen bees in the upper entrance of three (3) hives (wintered 7), and there was some bees flying last weekend I am told - I was sick and stayed in my own hive!


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to beekeeping, good luck!


----------

